# Orsato, Cristante e il rigore in Juve - Roma. Video.



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)

Il confronto tra Orsato e Cristante sul rigore fischiato e sul vantaggio non dato in Juve - Roma.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## LukeLike (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ma cosa sta dicendo? Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte quello che dice...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma cosa sta dicendo? Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte quello che dice...


Ovvio.
È un riadattamento ovino.


----------



## sampapot (18 Ottobre 2021)

è ornata la cupola di Moggi?


----------



## kYMERA (18 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma cosa sta dicendo? Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte quello che dice...



Forse ho capito il senso di quello che dice: se lui non fischia il rigore per dare il vantaggio, ci sarebbe comunque un tocco di mani (volontario o no non importa) che sta avvantaggiando la squadra attaccante, a quel punto il gioco sarebbe comunque da fischiare per fallo in favore della difesa. A quel punto si torna indietro e si fischia il rigore che è il primo fallo. Credo sia questo il senso.


----------



## Zenos (18 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma cosa sta dicendo? Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte quello che dice...


Come no? regolamento AIA dove parla di 38 sul campo...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Forse ho capito il senso di quello che dice: se lui non fischia il rigore per dare il vantaggio, ci sarebbe comunque un tocco di mani (volontario o no non importa) che sta avvantaggiando la squadra attaccante, a quel punto il gioco sarebbe comunque da fischiare per fallo in favore della difesa. A quel punto si torna indietro e si fischia il rigore che è il primo fallo. Credo sia questo il senso.


Non è esattamente cosi : l'errore marchiano (definibile a tutti gli effetti come errore tecnico!!) è che l'arbitro in tempi di var deve comunque far finire l'azione e l'azione finisce col gol.
Poi, ad azione conclusa, ovviamente sarebbe stato valutato il tutto e sarebbe stata analizzata l'azione nel suo complesso al var decidendo se confermare il gol o decretare altro.

Ma non si può mai mai mai interrompere un'azione a tale velocità a pochi metri dalla porta e che può terminare col gol.

E come se non bastasse l'arbitro snocciola un regolamento che non esiste.

Io sinceramente in 35 anni buoni che seguo il calcio qualcosa del genere non l'avevo mai vista.
Errore + interpretazione personale arbitrale+ regolamento modificato davvero mi mancava.

Non so davvero come la classe arbitrale possa stavolta uscirne.


----------



## Stex (18 Ottobre 2021)

ma non ho capito. 
han fatto gol, e poi fischiato rigore?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma non ho capito.
> han fatto gol, e poi fischiato rigore?


Su un'azione rocambolesca al primo accenno di fanno ha fischiato il rigore.
1 secondo dopo però la palla sull'azione è finita in rete.

L'arbitro prima di fischiare avrebbe dovuto aspettare un altro secondo e , a quel punto , fischiare il gol.
Dopo il var avrebbe analizzato l'azione nel suo complesso ma non si può mai interrompere un'azione con la palla nell'area piccola.
Come se non bastasse il sicario con la bandierina in mano aveva addirittura provato a fermare il tutto per fuorigioco inesistente.

Più che una terna arbitrale sembrava la linea difensiva che si muoveva per fermare la roma.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Lo prende anche in giro.
Ogni anno, ad ogni partita importante dei gobbi, siamo sempre a comentare i soliti scempi.
Sempre a favore, mai contro. C'è poco da dire.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma non ho capito.
> han fatto gol, e poi fischiato rigore?


Fallo da rigore, Abraham praticamente da solo davanti alla porta vuota (Szczesny era a terra per aver causato il fallo) e Orsato fischia subito, dopo nemmeno mezzo secondo Abraham spinge la palla in porta. 

In più stanno facendo vedere che dopo il rigore sbagliato Chiellini spazza la palla, ma al momento del tiro era già in area davanti a tutti. Quindi in teoria rigore da ripetere (anche se la regola non viene applicata quasi mai)


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

In pratica la Juventus non ha tratto alcun vantaggio dalla decisione di Orsato, che comunque ha commesso un errore concettuale gravissimo, dando inoltre spiegazioni false


----------



## bmb (18 Ottobre 2021)

Curioso di vedere come se ne uscirà questa volta l'integerrimo Rocchi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Ottobre 2021)

Scusate, forse sono scemo io ma c'e qualcosa che non quadra.

Nel azione del gol di Abraham c'era una scivolata che in diretta sembrava fallosa proprio su Abraham prima che la palla arrivi a Miki. In quel istante Orsato lascia proseguire l'azione. In altre parole: O applica il vantaggio o vuole fare finire l'azione. o non lo considera fallo. Ma l'impressione é che lo consideri un fallo.
Poi il fallo su Miki dove decide frettolosamente di fischiare prima della conclusione del azione.

Allora mi chiedo: Se non deve fare finire l'azione in caso di fallo da rigore, come mai che proprio 2 secondi prima l'abbia fatta continuare? *Se guardate la replica si vede BENISSIMO che Orsato mette il fischietto nella bocca subito dopo l'intervento su Abraham perche é pronto ad intervenire dopo la conclusione del azione.*

Ripeto: Guardate la replica e puntate Orsato. La sua scusa é scandalosa!


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su un'azione rocambolesca al primo accenno di fanno ha fischiato il rigore.
> 1 secondo dopo però la palla sull'azione è finita in rete.
> 
> L'arbitro prima di fischiare avrebbe dovuto aspettare un altro secondo e , a quel punto , fischiare il gol.
> ...


Però secondo me ha inciso molto anche la prima entrata su Abrham che sembrava già fallo..a quel punto col secondo atterramento l'arbitro ha fischiato subito..
Non so, non faccio l'arbitro però queste sono situazioni di gioco..non mi è parso che l'arbitro abbia voluto salvare la Juve in tutta onestà


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però secondo me ha inciso molto anche la prima entrata su Abrham che sembrava già fallo..a quel punto col secondo atterramento l'arbitro ha fischiato subito..
> Non so, non faccio l'arbitro però queste sono situazioni di gioco..non mi è parso che l'arbitro abbia voluto salvare la Juve in tutta onestà


Se interrompi l'azione sul primo fallo automaticamente cancelli tutto quello che avviene dopo perché è come se non fosse accaduto .
A quel punto si può analizzare solo quello che è avvenuto prima del fischio.
Se per esempio il var avesse visto che il fallo sul giocatore della Roma non esisteva cosa sarebbe successo?
La Roma avrebbe perso la seconda parte dell'azione.
Le direttive col var sono di far finire sempre l'azione .

È un errore tecnico gravissimo e il dramma è che orsacchiotto orsato snocciola un regolamento che non esiste.

Mai vista una roba simile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> è ornata la cupola di Moggi?


se ne è mai andata?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però secondo me ha inciso molto anche la prima entrata su Abrham che sembrava già fallo..a quel punto col secondo atterramento l'arbitro ha fischiato subito..
> Non so, non faccio l'arbitro però queste sono situazioni di gioco..non mi è parso che l'arbitro abbia voluto salvare la Juve in tutta onestà


io devo ancora vedere l'immagine di kean in gioco sul gol carcerati.
perchè era in fuorigioco.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io devo ancora vedere l'immagine di kean in gioco sul gol carcerati.
> perchè era in fuorigioco.


L'uomo del var ha detto sì.
Devi andare a fiducia.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io devo ancora vedere l'immagine di kean in gioco sul gol carcerati.
> perchè era in fuorigioco.


Secondo me era regolare perché kean è dietro la linea della palla, si vede abbastanza chiaramente, per il resto che dire solito arbitraggio di Orsato quando vede le strisce bianconere, non c’è neanche da sorprendersi


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Secondo me era regolare perché kean è dietro la linea della palla, si vede abbastanza chiaramente, per il resto che dire solito arbitraggio di Orsato quando vede le strisce bianconere, non c’è neanche da sorprendersi


Il rigore della Roma andava pure ripetuto perché chiellini entra per primo in area prima del calcio di veretout e arriva per promo sulla ribattuta. 

Lo dice nessuno ?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il rigore della Roma andava pure ripetuto perché chiellini entra per primo in area prima del calcio di veretout e arriva per promo sulla ribattuta.
> 
> Lo dice nessuno ?


Tra i tifosi è una cosa notata da tutti, ovviamente i giornali fanno finta di niente. In caso di rigore sbagliato la var dovrebbe controllare se un difendente è entrato in area, ma ovviamente la var funziona a fasi alterne. Per non parlare del guardalinee che alza la bandierina per segnalare un fuorigioco inesistente.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Ottobre 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Tra i tifosi è una cosa notata da tutti, ovviamente i giornali fanno finta di niente. In caso di rigore sbagliato la var dovrebbe controllare se un difendente è entrato in area, ma ovviamente la var funziona a fasi alterne. Per non parlare del guardalinee che alza la bandierina per segnalare un fuorigioco inesistente.


Arbitri e media asserviti...stanno facendo di tutto per fare rientrare la Juve nella lotta per le posizioni Champions dopo l'avvio di campionato disastroso, purtroppo è evidente.
Non ho mai visto annullare un gol per concedere un rigore, roba da pazzi


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'uomo del var ha detto sì.
> Devi andare a fiducia.


il piede di kean (in salto) era avanti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il rigore della Roma andava pure ripetuto perché chiellini entra per primo in area prima del calcio di veretout e arriva per promo sulla ribattuta.
> 
> Lo dice nessuno ?


giustamente no perchè quell'escremento sono 15 anni che gode di un regolamento ad hoc per lui.
questo è il donnarumma dei difensori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Secondo me era regolare perché kean è dietro la linea della palla, si vede abbastanza chiaramente, per il resto che dire solito arbitraggio di Orsato quando vede le strisce bianconere, non c’è neanche da sorprendersi


continuo a rivederlo... ma mai un'inquadratura chiara.
spalla e piede sono a rischio fortissimo.


----------



## Zenos (18 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo prende anche in giro.
> Ogni anno, ad ogni partita importante dei gobbi, siamo sempre a comentare i soliti scempi.
> Sempre a favore, mai contro. C'è poco da dire.


E questo che dovrebbe fare riflettere.l errore arbitrale ci può anche stare,possibile che MAI MAI MAI contro e sempre a favore?


----------



## unbreakable (18 Ottobre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E questo che dovrebbe fare riflettere.l errore arbitrale ci può anche stare,possibile che MAI MAI MAI contro e sempre a favore?


ma sono un branco di buffoni..ovviamente orsato non sarà nè fermato nè punito..basta leggere i comunicati sui suiti mediaset..cioè questo non sa il regolamento..
sinceramente quando avevamo una squadra che tecnicamente limitata me ne potevo pure infischiare..pur vedendo lo schifo che hanno dovuto subire le altre squadre..ma qua siamo ai confini del ridicolo..non bastava pairetto in inter sassuolo..orsato ridicolo buffone..sarebbe da fargli un'entrata in tackle e fargli terminare la carriera seduta stante


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2021)

Fermo immagine al minuto 1:17

Il piede di veretout non ha ancora impattato la palla e chiellini è già dentro l'area.
Il portiere della roma respinge il rigore e la palla finisce lateralmente.
Chiellini, che gode di una situazione di vantaggio in partenza, contrasta il tiro di Mancini.

Da regolamento è un rigore da ripetere.
Ma il var avrà perso il segnale.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E questo che dovrebbe fare riflettere.l errore arbitrale ci può anche stare,possibile che MAI MAI MAI contro e sempre a favore?


E non da oggi, nè da ieri, nemmeno da quando ho iniziato io a seguire il calcio, a metà degli anni '90. E' così da sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

*orsato graziato dai vertici dell'AIA:

il rigore è penalizzante per i giallorossi, ma viene valutato come "errore-non errore". la prestazione inoltre non è negativa quindi niente sospensione per lui.*


----------



## sampapot (18 Ottobre 2021)

Orsato è noto per questo tipo di arbitraggio....favorevole verso i gobbi e contrario nei nostri confronti...non lo puniscono...evidentemente si è comportato come gli è stato chiesto...vogliono portare i gobbi ai piani alti con tutti gli aiuti possibili...vedrete domenica


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *orsato graziato dai vertici dell'AIA:
> 
> il rigore è penalizzante per i giallorossi, ma viene valutato come "errore-non errore". la prestazione inoltre non è negativa quindi niente sospensione per lui.*


Al di la' della singolare definizione "errore-non errore" , Orsato sta scadendo in una arroganza rara. Già inventarsi regole, per giustificare la cappella clamorosa é una cosa mai vista, in tempi di VAR dove vige la "regola" non scritta di far sempre finire l'azione e poi andare a rivedere eventuali correzzioni. 

Non é la prima che fa, ricordo un fallo netto su Chalanoglu, su cui nasce il gol Laziale in un Lazio-Milan dell'anno scorso, dove stizzito dice al giocatore di non permettersi di essere in disaccordo e non protestare, il VAR che lo richiama (quindi giudica un chiaro errore) subito dopo, e si vede l'evidente fallo sul turco (non tocca la palla=fallo...), dopodiché l'Orso lo apostrofa con "Ma cos'é sta porcheria che mi fai vedere?!" (sono generoso). Poi, per chi si é visto Bayern-PSG lo scorso anno, avrà notato l'arbitraggio pessimo per entrambi, con la consueta abitudine di non lasciare finire l'azione.

Con questo voglio dire che mi sembra avere la tipica testa d'elmetto dirigista, e sinceramete o cambia o non ha ragione di restare in questo calcio "tecnologico".

Per carità gli arbitri devono e possono poter sbagliare, soprattutto limitando la tecnologia, in diretta per esempio pure io ho visto netto il rigore su Kalinic, ma é inconcepibile il modo. 

Comunque, l'AIA non avrebbe mai squalificato Orsato, l'Italiano più quotato internazionalmente, neanche il disegnatore Rocchi lo squalificherebbe. Sarebbe giusto dargli una regolata e toglierli questo benedetto elmetto, l'arroganza é unica per un arbitro.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *orsato graziato dai vertici dell'AIA:
> 
> il rigore è penalizzante per i giallorossi, ma viene valutato come "errore-non errore". la prestazione inoltre non è negativa quindi niente sospensione per lui.*


Ci mancava l'aia negazionista.
Nella loro mafia sono fantastici.
Non perdono un colpo.

Quando credi di aver visto tutto ti stupiscono sempre.
Ad orsacchiotto orsato ormai manca solo che segni lui per la juve.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *orsato graziato dai vertici dell'AIA:
> 
> il rigore è penalizzante per i giallorossi, ma viene valutato come "errore-non errore". la prestazione inoltre non è negativa quindi niente sospensione per lui.*


La corrotta A continua


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci mancava l'aia negazionista.
> Nella loro mafia sono fantastici.
> Non perdono un colpo.
> 
> ...


qualcuno credeva davvero che con quel misero audio lo avrebbero messo fuori.
han fatto fatica a spedirli in b concalciopoli e adesso si stannoancora scusando....


----------



## unbreakable (19 Ottobre 2021)

Secondo quanto riferito dal Corriere Dello Sport, Orsato nel post pandemia fu beccato a copiare i test regolamentari...

doveva appendere il fischitto al chiodo tanto tempo fa..anzi chissà in quanti sono a libro paga di qualcuno..


----------

